# self leveling concrete



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone have experience using self leveling concrete? tips or suggestions ? Im putting in laminate flooring over concrete in the Rockport house, First time for me,,, not worried about laying the flooring but not real sure about the concrete leveling,,, have watched alot of videos on youtube on it and realize that you dont have alot of time to work with it,,, so i dont want to screw it up the first time,,,, any help would be appreciated.......


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

It needs to be mixed fairly thin, so it will run. Use a long straight edge to feather it out. I think it has a fair amount of "working time". You might check John Bridge tile forum also.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Why are you using concrete? Are you filling big holes of some kind or just floating out small cracks and small holes in the slab?

You need to use and underlayment patch of some kind. Ardex is a good one and is somewhat self leveling. You can find it at Home Depot, Lowes, etc... (maybe not Ardex brand though) Just mix it and level everything out with a trowel.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Its not concrete. Its being put down on concrete. Its stuff that lumber liquidators told me to use. I believe product name is Mapei ?


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

I helped a buddy out doing the same thing. My takeaways from it were. 

Make sure you have enough concrete.
Have enough people there to be mixing the second bag while the first is being poured.
Ounce poured use a float to smooth it out to the edge of the area being leveled.
Sit back and have a beer while it dries.
We made the mistake of not having enough people helping us mix it so when we poured the second bucket the first one had already started to set up.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

texas trout killer said:


> I helped a buddy out doing the same thing. My takeaways from it were.
> Make sure you have enough concrete.
> Have enough people there to be mixing the second bag while the first is being poured.
> Ounce poured use a float to smooth it out to the edge of the area being leveled.
> ...


Thanks,,, I have the most confidence in the beer part...... lol


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Pre-mark all of the areas to be fixed before you mix. Just draw a big circle around them. I also used a floor sander to sand it nice and smooth before I laid the flooring.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

just did it with my parent floors before laying tiles. bought the stuff at home depot. measure according directions, pour it out and it will find its own level, kinda of thin consistency and wait couple of hours and lay tiles. pretty easy task but the area in needed to level wasnt too much. I think u can use that stuff up to one inch.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

TheSamarai said:


> just did it with my parent floors before laying tiles. bought the stuff at home depot. measure according directions, pour it out and it will find its own level, kinda of thin consistency and wait couple of hours and lay tiles. pretty easy task but the area in needed to level wasnt too much. I think u can use that stuff up to one inch.


Thanks for the tips !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great info, Thanks for sharing..


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucky said:


> Pre-mark all of the areas to be fixed before you mix. Just draw a big circle around them. I also used a floor sander to sand it nice and smooth before I laid the flooring.


Thats a good idea marking the area ! thanks


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I mark the area with spray paint and use a long straight edge (an eight ft piece of straight lumber works good) to level out. I also spray water on it to keep it thin, use a pump up sprayer.
Ken


----------

